# Gear Grab Of The Day



## Operator6

Ok here's a thread to post any new gear you pickup and gives other members a chance to ask questions about it. 

Today I picked up a Leatherman rail. It was 20.00 bucks and I needed a good clip on tool. I'll post a pic in a few, I'm about to eat dinner.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## bigwheel

What is its function in the real world? Can it be used by angry democrats to break out car windows when they decide they need a new radio?


----------



## Operator6

bigwheel said:


> What is its function in the real world? Can it be used by angry democrats to break out car windows when they decide they need a new radio?


----------



## Targetshooter

nice tool to have , good post .


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..it looks like something a fireman might enjoy.


----------



## Operator6

I'll use it to open beer,take a red dot off or on my range gun, other optics, trigger pin pusher, front sight tool, Phillips and flat screwdriver,torx and Hex bit, 3/8 open wrench and 1/4 bit holder. It came with its own Molle backed sheath. 

It's stainless steel. I could probably use it as a last ditch defensive tool, that front sight tool is sharp, it could do serious damage to your face or throat.


----------



## Operator6

I also picked this collapsible cup, I like it fits well in my pack. It was 1.50 I think. My stainless bottles can get too hot to drink out of with hot beverages or food.


----------



## bigwheel

Know its making me nervous just thinking about it. Good snag.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Nice score on the Leatherman. My EDC is a Wingman.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Friend stopped by after a tag sale. Many hundreds of rounds of nosler partition, hornady SST, sierra match/game kings 30 cal $30


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like he cut a fat old sow in the buttocks as we used to say down at Graham.


----------



## Operator6

This is in its production stage I believe. Modular water filter.

MUV - Adaptable Water Filter


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Multitools are definitely good to have - I always used the el cheapo Army issued Mp600 (?) Gerbers - but I liked the cheaper, mini Gerber Suspension since it is skeletonized and has spring loaded pliers. I always wanted to add a few extra tools to compliment it in a Go-Bag; multi-tool, swiss army knife, a good (Better) utility knife, a mini driver set, maybe a claw hammer and some files, allen keys and punches (never know).


----------



## csi-tech

Operator6 said:


> This is in its production stage I believe. Modular water filter.
> 
> MUV - Adaptable Water Filter


I'm big into water filters. I have the Katadyne Pocket and an MSR Sweetwater. I am not by an ocean, but when they make a pocket desalinizer I am soooo there.


----------



## Operator6

csi-tech said:


> I'm big into water filters. I have the Katadyne Pocket and an MSR Sweetwater. I am not by an ocean, but when they make a pocket desalinizer I am soooo there.


Have you used the carbon cartridges with your Kata ? If so, are you happy with their performance ?


----------



## inceptor

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Multitools are definitely good to have - I always used the el cheapo Army issued Mp600 (?) Gerbers - but I liked the cheaper, mini Gerber Suspension since it is skeletonized and has spring loaded pliers. I always wanted to add a few extra tools to compliment it in a Go-Bag; multi-tool, swiss army knife, a good (Better) utility knife, a mini driver set, maybe a claw hammer and some files, allen keys and punches (never know).


I'm a Gerber fan myself. Especially when you only need one hand to open it. Kinda handy.


----------



## Operator6

Gear grab today will be at a gunshow. It's going to be a busy one, word on the street says so anyway.

Ill be looking at high end guns and ammo. 

What kinda gear do you need ?


----------



## 6811

357/38 special... I got this yesterday, I thought I could use this for?.... I don't know really know where I could use this. I guess too late to return it now


----------



## Operator6

Today I went to the gunshow and as expected there are plenty of people out buying. 

I bought a set of 3 ammo can organizer trays made by MTM Case-Gard. They stack in a 50 cal can. 

Same guy was selling a survivor dry box, bright hunters orange color with a cheezy compass built into the lid. Made in USA for 11.00 so I bought it. 

Picked up a Gama lid for a bucket I'm starting. 

Stopped by Gander a bought a brick of .22 LR for 25.00.

Big turn out at the show, BBq chicken dinners being sold and homemade deserts, all benefiting the Shriners Hospitals. 

I'll post some pics later, watching some football right now.


----------



## Operator6

While at Gander Mountain I found this accessory case made by "chums". Could be gay ? Who knows, I'll let the queers decide.

I often visit the casinos for an overnight stay and this case will be great to to throw in my wife's purse for a night of gambling.

https://www.chums.com/accessory-cases/capsule-accessory-case


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

Found these scissors at Walmart for .75 cents each. They have a hook hone and a descent break away lanyard case. They are super sharp.

I bought some a few days ago and liked them so much I went back for more.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

I'm patiently waiting for someone to notice and ask why I have the refrigerator magnet bottle opener in the case. I'm sure someone will pick right up on it.


----------



## SGT E

Tried to grab gear today....

Well the wife and I went to Academy to buy her a purse pistol...We found the right gun..I let her check it out and asked her if that's what she wanted while throwing my credit card...cc carry license and drivers license on the counter...She said yes I'll take that one!

NO!

Academy Moron's decided that since she initiated the sale she would have to buy it(Even though I walked up to the counter and told them what gun I wanted FIRST!)....She didn't have her license with her and we were 100 miles from home

No Sale..Not allowed to buy a pistol for your wife!...not allowed to "GIFT" a pistol to your wife! 

Whatta buncha asshats!

I'll never give so much as a leak on that place even if its burning to the ground.


----------



## Two Seven One

O6 you really need a new bedspread as a backdrop. The current one is getting boring.


----------



## Operator6

Two Seven One said:


> O6 you really need a new bedspread as a backdrop. The current one is getting boring.


Could you give me all your decorating tips and tricks ? What colors should I go with ? Grape ? lain:


----------



## Two Seven One

Operator6 said:


> Could you give me all your decorating tips and tricks ? What colors should I go with ? Grape ? lain:


I'd go with something solid light tan. It would draw more attention to the items in your pictures instead of such a busy pattern.


----------



## Operator6

Two Seven One said:


> I'd go with something solid tan. It would draw more attention to the items in your pictures.


Hadji tan or Hawaiian tropic beach whore tan ? :vs_smile:


----------



## Operator6

These work great for adjusting and aligning work pieces. Easily lift up to 225 lbs in very small increments with one hand.










This was a gift from a factory rep I met while eating lunch at a local seafood restaurant. Nice guy and a cool product


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> These work great for adjusting and aligning work pieces. Easily lift up to 225 lbs in very small increments with one hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a gift from a factory rep I met while eating lunch at a local seafood restaurant. Nice guy and a cool product


For "shimming up" different products during the construction process. Reuseable too. Very interesting new product...if you can keep them from walking away on the jobsites!


----------



## Robie

Ordered another Ferrocerium Rod Flint Fire Starter to add to the collection. This one is beefier than my others...1/2" x 5".

I'll make a Purpleheart handle for it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UHD41T6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Operator6

Robie said:


> Ordered another Ferrocerium Rod Flint Fire Starter to add to the collection. This one is beefier than my others...1/2" x 5".
> 
> I'll make a Purpleheart handle for it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UHD41T6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've found that with the magnesium rod I don't use nearly as much ferro.

But yah, I'm right there with ya bro.


----------



## Operator6

More hardwoods that I work with.


----------



## Operator6

Here is a ferro and magnesium starter I made out of Hard Maple.

The rods are both very deep into the handle so when you run out, there's extra in the handle. The handle is used as fluff.

Lanyard hole is brass tubing.

Kids love them.


----------



## Robie

Great assortment.

I'm guessing West System epoxy will keep it in a 1" deep hole.....


----------



## Operator6

Robie said:


> Great assortment.
> 
> I'm guessing West System epoxy will keep it in a 1" deep hole.....


Mine are approx 1" deep. I used JB weld.

For the lanyard hole I annealed the brass tube then flared it with a punch.


----------



## Operator6

2 liter soda bottle preforms with tamper evidence caps.

These will come in handy.


----------



## Operator6

I really like these Yeti bags so I picked up another one today.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

Local shop had these on clearence for 8.50.


----------



## Coastie dad

I looked at one of those yeti bags tonight. What are you using it for, and why is it worth the $35? Not being a smart butt, I'm actually curious.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> I looked at one of those yeti bags tonight. What are you using it for, and why is it worth the $35? Not being a smart butt, I'm actually curious.


Phones,wallet,pistol,keys,bag of beef jerky,backup power for phone, shot of whiskey, cheap women's phone numbers......etc etc.

I live in a wet environment.

Oh and it's not worth 35.00, that's just what I paid for it.


----------



## Coastie dad

OK. But is it really worth the money, or is it the yeti name.? Is it water resistant, I assume?


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> OK. But is it really worth the money, or is it the yeti name.? Is it water resistant, I assume?


I already told you it's not worth the money. I bought two, I have a blue one too. Yah, it's water resistant. I threw it in the shower and the I side stayed dry.


----------



## Coastie dad

I don't remember you telling me that. Maybe in an older post. Kinda snappy tonight? You know how us old, fat, poor hillbillies are with short attention spans.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> I don't remember you telling me that. Maybe in an older post. Kinda snappy tonight? You know how us old, fat, poor hillbillies are with short attention spans.:vs_laugh:


Read post #45. You asked the question in post #44.


----------



## Coastie dad

That was not originally there. You edited that post later, because I went back to re-read to see if I missed anything. Your original post ended with living in a wet environment.


----------



## Operator6

Here's the blue one. Same thing just a different color.


----------



## Operator6

I was looking for a all in one spice to keep in my camping bag. If I get caught in a BLM roadblock I might could even throw it as a diversion while I escape.


----------



## Sasquatch

Operator6 said:


> I was looking for a all in one spice to keep in my camping bag. If I get caught in a BLM roadblock I might could even throw it as a diversion while I escape.


Interesting.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6

Soul food seasoning ingredients:
Salt
Garlic
Paprika
Onion
Spices.......including Black Pepper and Red Pepper


----------



## Operator6

I filled all three of these up this Am and have finished them all.......urinated once.

Now I'm drinking some Gatorade and eating some bananas.

The heat is brutal if your active, stay safe.....










These bottles work great, especially with plenty of ice. It'll hold the ice for a couple days or you can pour room temp water over it to replenish your coolness......you can even slip a beer or two into one.

That's what's up.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> I filled all three of these up this Am and have finished them all.......urinated once.
> 
> Now I'm drinking some Gatorade and eating some bananas.
> 
> The heat is brutal if your active, stay safe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bottles work great, especially with plenty of ice. It'll hold the ice for a couple days or you can pour room temp water over it to replenish your coolness......you can even slip a beer or two into one.
> 
> That's what's up.


Ummm ...... thanks for the update on yer pissin' schedule. I have taken note and have it written down ...... in case you forget and need a reminder.


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> Ummm ...... thanks for the update on yer pissin' schedule. I have taken note and have it written down ...... in case you forget and need a reminder.


Well you're all wet and it's not raining. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## whoppo

My wife was drooling over the Docter 8x21 monocular, so the hunt was on to find a US seller for these things... finally found a place in Atlanta that had some in stock so I ordered one for her... Wow! this thing is impressive! Immediately ordered one for myself 

Here's the mfr's site:
DOCTER 8x21 C mono *- Docter

and a NutnFancy review:





Great addition to the kits!


----------



## Operator6

Operator6 said:


> I filled all three of these up this Am and have finished them all.......urinated once.
> 
> Now I'm drinking some Gatorade and eating some bananas.
> 
> The heat is brutal if your active, stay safe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bottles work great, especially with plenty of ice. It'll hold the ice for a couple days or you can pour room temp water over it to replenish your coolness......you can even slip a beer or two into one.
> 
> That's what's up.


The Large Yeti bottle still has ice in it from Wednesday morning, 48hrs. 
Not bad, it's been in the 90's here.


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> I filled all three of these up this Am and have finished them all.......urinated once.
> 
> Now I'm drinking some Gatorade and eating some bananas.
> 
> The heat is brutal if your active, stay safe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bottles work great, especially with plenty of ice. It'll hold the ice for a couple days or you can pour room temp water over it to replenish your coolness......you can even slip a beer or two into one.
> 
> That's what's up.


You grossly over paid for these yuppie yeti bottles. "Ozark" from wally world has the same bottle at a reasonable price they have been tested and found to perform the same as the Yeti.


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> You grossly over paid for these yuppie yeti bottles. "Ozark" from wally world has the same bottle at a reasonable price they have been tested and found to perform the same as the Yeti.


I'm sponsored........

A local sporting goods store throws me gear from time to time. I represent the store at certain events. Money is never a problem.

Add: Please post a link to a 64oz Ozark bottle from Wally World.

We'll be waiting......


----------



## Operator6

These Kleen Kanteen insulated bottles are nice as well.










The small ones in front are great for food.


----------



## Operator6

I'm not into bracelets but I like these paracord slings.










The above were custom made local. Oh and they were a gift from the maker.........but I think they are sold for 30 bucks ? Who cares.


----------



## Operator6

For a mild winter climate these gloves are great for recreational shooting. I like the thumbs that still allow use of your touch screens.


----------



## Operator6

Esee fire kit. Ferro rod, storage tube and compass. Waterproof Aluminum construction.



















Get it how you live......


----------



## Operator6

Any of you use Mossy Oak camo gear ? 

Any of you know anything about the company ? 

A true American success story straight outta Mississippi.


----------



## csi-tech

I have a pair of Mossy Oak bib overalls on right now. Uninsulated, full of pockets, holding up pretty well. I like them alot. I need a couple more pair.


----------



## Operator6

The compass in the Esee Fire kit is a nice glass compass, not those plastic ones. For a mini compass it's well made.


----------



## Operator6

72 hours later, 3 full days later my 64oz Yeti bottle still has ice in it........not much but it's there.

Did you ever find those Ozark Wally World 64oz insulated bottles ? @hawgrider

I can't find them.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I was looking for a all in one spice to keep in my camping bag. If I get caught in a BLM roadblock I might could even throw it as a diversion while I escape.





whoppo said:


> My wife was drooling over the Docter 8x21 monocular, so the hunt was on to find a US seller for these things... finally found a place in Atlanta that had some in stock so I ordered one for her... Wow! this thing is impressive! Immediately ordered one for myself
> 
> Here's the mfr's site:
> DOCTER 8x21 C mono *- Docter
> 
> and a NutnFancy review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great addition to the kits!


Ain't Atlanta great? You can get a nice monocular as well as all the chicken and waffles soul food seasoning that you can stuff down your chitlin' hole!


----------



## Operator6

I use to frequent Atlanta to party and have relations with various women in the Buckhead area and Duluth, sugarloaf area. 

I would fly up there on a Thursday night and return on a Monday am........CHEAP. 160 bucks or sumthin stupid. 

One girl lived in a high rise in midtown, view of the Coca Cola building(lmao) that had everything you needed on the first floor from a barber to a grocery store. It was awesome. 

So yeah, the ATL is great.


----------



## bigwheel

Glad you did not make it over to Peach Tree Street. It gets real cheap and wild over there supposedly.


----------



## Operator6

bigwheel said:


> Glad you did not make it over to Peach Tree Street. It gets real cheap and wild over there supposedly.


Peachtree St runs straight through midtown.....I was definitely there. Changes name to Peachtree Rd at Buckhead. Too bad Dante's closed, the gator was cool.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> Any of you use Mossy Oak camo gear ?
> 
> Any of you know anything about the company ?
> 
> A true American success story straight outta Mississippi.


I wear Mossy Oak, but don't know the story ....enlighten us.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> I use to frequent Atlanta to party and have relations with various women in the Buckhead area and Duluth, sugarloaf area.
> 
> I would fly up there on a Thursday night and return on a Monday am........CHEAP. 160 bucks or sumthin stupid.
> 
> One girl lived in a high rise in midtown, view of the Coca Cola building(lmao) that had everything you needed on the first floor from a barber to a grocery store. It was awesome.
> 
> So yeah, the ATL is great.


So ...... you contributed to the welfare crisis in Atlanta?


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> So ...... you contributed to the welfare crisis in Atlanta?


I'm not catholic, I believe in and practice birth control.


----------



## stowlin

Costco; I almost never get to shop there. Went with a friend using his membership since I now live on a boat I let my membership expire. I can't really imagine storing the large quantities of products they offer. BUT today I found ammo cans at Costco. $15.99 plus tax for a 50 cal and a 30 cal inside the 50. Sweet; that seems like quite a deal for me as I see the 30's at 10 bucks at the gun shows and the 50'as are 15 by themselves.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> Glad you did not make it over to Peach Tree Street. It gets real cheap and wild over there supposedly.


Plenty of roads, screets, avenues, parkways, boulevards named Peachtree in and around the ATL. I've done my time there.


----------



## Operator6

stowlin said:


> Costco; I almost never get to shop there. Went with a friend using his membership since I now live on a boat I let my membership expire. I can't really imagine storing the large quantities of products they offer. BUT today I found ammo cans at Costco. $15.99 plus tax for a 50 cal and a 30 cal inside the 50. Sweet; that seems like quite a deal for me as I see the 30's at 10 bucks at the gun shows and the 50'as are 15 by themselves.


No doubt, I bought the same cans. To be fair they are Chinese made cans. They're fine though, better than plastic.


----------



## Operator6

Filling 5 gal buckets with some meds and other med supplies. Gama lids, I like'm.


----------



## Operator6

Are those what you are referring to @hawgrider ?

If so, these are tumblers, not bottles. The Walmart associate says that they do not make Ozark Trail bottles.


----------



## Operator6

Check your local stores for these on clearence....... 6.00 is what I paid.


----------



## Targetshooter

Operator6 said:


> Check your local stores for these on clearence....... 6.00 is what I paid.


Good deal , you should have gotten more .


----------



## Operator6

Targetshooter said:


> Good deal , you should have gotten more .


That's all the had left !


----------



## csi-tech

Why, all of a sudden, is there so much ado about these insulated mugs? I still carry the old Stanley green thermos bottle into the deer woods and when I'm bow hunting and have to travel light I bring a smaller Stanley variety. This is stupid.....Kids today.


----------



## Operator6

csi-tech said:


> Why, all of a sudden, is there so much ado about these insulated mugs? I still carry the old Stanley green thermos bottle into the deer woods and when I'm bow hunting and have to travel light I bring a smaller Stanley variety. This is stupid.....Kids today.


I don't care about an insulated mug. I don't keep a drink long enough for it to get hot and I don't drink hot beverages.

I use insulated bottles for a variety of reasons. The Yeti bottles have about a 3" opening and it's very heavy duty.

Not so sure kids are the driving factor behind sales.

Some people don't like the price and that's fine but the product is exceptional.


----------



## Slippy

csi-tech said:


> Why, all of a sudden, is there so much ado about these insulated mugs? I still carry the old Stanley green thermos bottle into the deer woods and when I'm bow hunting and have to travel light I bring a smaller Stanley variety. This is stupid.....Kids today.


Sometimes I'm in and out of my vehicle multiple times during the day. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten back in my truck during the summer only to reach down for a cool refreshing drink of water from a bottle I had placed there a few hours earlier...and YUCK...only to find hot water.

The insulated container that my son gave me a few weeks ago eliminated that. (RTIC brand made in Texas)


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Sometimes I'm in and out of my vehicle multiple times during the day. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten back in my truck during the summer only to reach down for a cool refreshing drink of water from a bottle I had placed there a few hours earlier...and YUCK...only to find hot water.
> 
> The insulated container that my son gave me a few weeks ago eliminated that. (RTIC brand made in Texas)


Hey slippy, how big is the mouth on those Rtic bottles ? I tried to buy one but the PayPal portion of their checkout was broke. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## Operator6

Never mind Slippy, I just bought all three size bottles Rtic sells plus an extra cap. 

I will give an honest review when I get them.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Hey slippy, how big is the mouth on those Rtic bottles ? I tried to buy one but the PayPal portion of their checkout was broke. Maybe I'll try again.


3.75" Inside to inside measurement on the 30 oz Tumbler. Thinking about using it as a backup condom?


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> 3.75" Inside to inside measurement on the 30 oz Tumbler. Thinking about using it as a backup condom?


I'm talkin bout the bottles not the tumbler. Yah, stainless so it's hypoallergenic. Good thinkin. :vs_smile:


----------



## Operator6

Magpul 10/22 take down stock. My kids would love this.....

Maybe put them a vortex red dot on thare. Uh huh, they'd like it.

MSRP is Hundard n Fity bucks.

https://www.magpul.com/products/fir...nter-x-22-takedown-stock-ruger-10-22-takedown


----------



## New guy 101

Operator6 said:


> I also picked this collapsible cup, I like it fits well in my pack. It was 1.50 I think. My stainless bottles can get too hot to drink out of with hot beverages or food.


is that one of those diaphram things i heard of? or a funnel for an oil change?...i come from the land of big women so.....


----------



## Operator6

New guy 101 said:


> is that one of those diaphram things i heard of? or a funnel for an oil change?...i come from the land of big women so.....


It's my kids cup for camping etc,etc...

But I like your thought process and that could be a secondary use in a pinch. :vs_lol:


----------



## Operator6

@Slippy these Rtic bags look good. If I like their bottles,the soft cooler 
bag will be next. If SHTF I at least want cold beer for 5 days so I can prepare myself mentally for the transition. Yah, for sure.
https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/softpak


----------



## Coastie dad

Kids gave me a gift tonight. Love the knife, but whoever designed this sheath should be flogged. They got a deal on the old style sheath model since they work for Big Cedar/ Bass Pro.


----------



## Sasquatch

Operator6 said:


> I also picked this collapsible cup, I like it fits well in my pack. It was 1.50 I think. My stainless bottles can get too hot to drink out of with hot beverages or food.


Cool little cup. I carried one in my pack while hiking for my dog.


----------



## Operator6

Operator6 said:


> Never mind Slippy, I just bought all three size bottles Rtic sells plus an extra cap.
> 
> I will give an honest review when I get them.


I'll get the RTIC bottles tomorrow afternoon says UPS. Can't wait to compare the RTIC to the Yeti.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Got in on a group buy with some buddies in Knoxville for a MP5 build party. Full kit with compliance weldment kit and a flat, looking at a couple 100 off of what HKparts has them for


----------



## Operator6

Operator6 said:


> I'll get the RTIC bottles tomorrow afternoon says UPS. Can't wait to compare the RTIC to the Yeti.


Ok so I received the three RTIC bottles today. Nice packaging in heavy cardboard boxes.

The middle size ones cap looks like someone slid it across the concrete.

The RTIC 64oz bottle weighs .7 oz lighter than the Yeti without the plastic top.

The RTIC plastic top weighs .5 oz lighter that the Yeti.

The Yeti has a better cap seal. Each brand cap has two seals, upper and lower. The RTIC uses an o ring for its upper seal while the Yeti uses a much thicker custom seal that's similar to the thicker lower seals that both brands have.

Will do an ice test in the next few days.

My first impression is the RTIC is a quality piece. For 60.00 I got all three RTIC bottles. @Slippy


----------



## Operator6

The RTIC 64 0z bottle is about 1/8 " taller than the Yeti. It seem to be able to squeeze the RTIC sidewall a hair vs the Yeti. 

Conclusion : The Yeti is a little bit heavier gauge. I don't care what the labels claim. 

Not enough difference yet for the money. 

We will see how it holds ice and how long it holds up under real use.


----------



## Operator6

Hazard4 eyewear hardcase. It's awesome, glad to own it.

https://www.hazard4.com/travel-gear/sub-pod.html


----------



## Operator6

Everyday gear grab.......box of .22 and 25 round mag. 
That's just standard operating procedure.


----------



## Operator6

This is a gift for a special person.








[

Rowen Izula Damascus with micarta handles.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

@John Galt

That's a confirmation that the Kimber micro 380 and the micro 9 use the same sights. I think we questioned that once before.

How you liking the micro ?


----------



## bigwheel

Way too cool. Thanks.


----------



## Operator6

Streamlight Siege mini lantern AA and a GLOCK magazine.










On the road again......I can't wait to get on the road again.....winning cash and fishing with my friends.......oh Lord I can't wait to get on the road again !!!!!


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> @John Galt
> 
> How you liking the micro ?


Op6, At this point I'd have to say the Micro 380 is an exceptionally fine pistol with a firm but very good trigger.
The Micro 9 not so much. Reliability and accuracy are very good but the more powerful 9mm combined with the more rounded grips with less checkering makes it less than consistent for follow up shots, especially with sweaty hands. While the Micro 9 shared the smooth trigger the 380 has a different and stronger seer spring is used making the trigger much stiffer.
I do intend to replace the Micro 9 grips and have lightened the seer spring some but still need to lighten is a bit more for a 6 lb trigger pull.

Meanwhile when wearing shorts the Micro 380 is my carry choice. When wanting a bit more oomph The Sig P938 is a better carry choice than the Micro 9. The P938 has flatter more textured grips and handles the additional recoil a 9mm makes in a lightweight frame better for follow up shots. I can shoot sub 3" groups at 10 yds with all 3 of these pistols during slow fire but for rapid fire or using multiple targets I'm not loving the Micro 9 at this point.


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> Op6, At this point I'd have to say the Micro 380 is an exceptionally fine pistol with a firm but very good trigger.
> The Micro 9 not so much. Reliability and accuracy are very good but the more powerful 9mm combined with the more rounded grips with less checkering makes it less than consistent for follow up shots, especially with sweaty hands. While the Micro 9 shared the smooth trigger the 380 has a different and stronger seer spring is used making the trigger much stiffer.
> I do intend to replace the Micro 9 grips and have lightened the seer spring some but still need to lighten is a bit more for a 6 lb trigger pull.
> 
> Meanwhile when wearing shorts the Micro 380 is my carry choice. When wanting a bit more oomph The Sig P938 is a better carry choice than the Micro 9. The P938 has flatter more textured grips and handles the additional recoil a 9mm makes in a lightweight frame better for follow up shots. I can shoot sub 3" groups at 10 yds with all 3 of these pistols during slow fire but for rapid fire or using multiple targets I'm not loving the Micro 9 at this point.


Doesn't surprise me. Thanks for sharing your review. VZ grips are awesome, check them out.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> Streamlight Siege mini lantern AA and a GLOCK magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road again......I can't wait to get on the road again.....winning cash and fishing with my friends.......oh Lord I can't wait to get on the road again !!!!!


Awesome little lanterns with several modes including red distress. I own a dozen of them.


----------



## bigwheel

Good snag. Was sure glad somebody said the black thing was a lantern. My imagination was running wild. Purty dang futuristic looking.


----------



## Operator6

Walmart 17HMR 11.50 a box. 
Charging handle 45.00 delivered.


----------



## 6811

Operator6 said:


> This is a gift for a special person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Rowen Izula Damascus with micarta handles.


Badass knife you got there op6...


----------



## 6811

Just got a walther ppk/s .22. I hate it already, the trigger is so heavy it feels the safety is engaged. The magazine finger rest suck, I wish the magazine was flushed in the well.


----------



## bigwheel

Pal o mines Daddy had one in .380. Fairly big ham handed guy and could not get it to quit pinching the webbing. It looked nearly brand new when he sold it. They did not nag about the trigger on that one that I can recall anyway.


----------



## Operator6

6811 said:


> Just got a walther ppk/s .22. I hate it already, the trigger is so heavy it feels the safety is engaged. The magazine finger rest suck, I wish the magazine was flushed in the well.


Sig Mosquito .22 has a POS da trigger, I swear it's 20lbs. It's a POS. Lmao !


----------



## inceptor

Cabela's is having a sale on Vortex Crossfire scopes.

Vortex® Crossfire® II Riflescope : Cabela's


----------



## Operator6

DPMS out of Huntsville, Al.


----------



## inceptor

Found a decent deal on a Vortex Crossfire II


----------

